# Visa grant after submission of 815 health undertaking



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi, 
Anyone here received grant after submission of Form 815 health declaration ?

I have submitted from 815 upon Co request.

Now, Visa granted for me and my family, But there is no mentioned in visa grant letter about health checks upon arrival of Australia.

Anyone with same experience has same experience ?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi msr83
For what you were requested the form 815.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi msr83
> For what you were requested the form 815.


Medical Issue..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I would refer to the information on the form 815, which I think states that you need to contact someone (I assume it's the panel doctor) to complete some medical tests within a certain period following your visa grant or arrival in Australia. It probably depends on your medical circumstances.

For a colleague of mine, his wife completed form 815 because she was pregnant and unable to have the x-ray for a 186 application. So the visa was granted and they were to complete the x-ray within a certain time of the baby's birth.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I would refer to the information on the form 815, which I think states that you need to contact someone (I assume it's the panel doctor) to complete some medical tests within a certain period following your visa grant or arrival in Australia. It probably depends on your medical circumstances.
> 
> For a colleague of mine, his wife completed form 815 because she was pregnant and unable to have the x-ray for a 186 application. So the visa was granted and they were to complete the x-ray within a certain time of the baby's birth.



Thank for the info Maggie...
But it didnt mentioned anywhere in the grant letter. Does your colleague wife grants letter has any info that shows she should attend for health upon arrival ?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Thank for the info Maggie...
> But it didnt mentioned anywhere in the grant letter. Does your colleague wife grants letter has any info that shows she should attend for health upon arrival ?


this would certainly not be mentioned on the grant letter. but if you read the form 815 terms and conditions, it is stated clearly that you need to visit the panel of doctors within 4 weeks of your arrival.


----------



## badinfluence (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi msr83 can you expand on the medical condition due to which you were asked to sign form 815. I am diabetic and concerned about my medicals as some issues have shown related to kidney. Your help is much appreciated


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Thank for the info Maggie...
> But it didnt mentioned anywhere in the grant letter. Does your colleague wife grants letter has any info that shows she should attend for health upon arrival ?


In his case, she hadn't had an x-ray due to being pregnant. I assume if you contact the panel doctor when you're in Australia, they can help coordinate whatever is required to complete the medical check process.


----------



## KSR2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Please help me out. Lodged in immi on 4 Nov 2015 by my employer. Same 603 case investigation Had all the test done by Feb 15 And got mail requesting form 815 on 22 Feb After that no update 
Usually how much time it takes after submitting form 815 to get 457 Visa grant


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone ...
Should i write down hap id n icse client id in 815 form?

Wt is icse client id n where to find it?

Plz help


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

guys any idea how much time it takes for grant of visa after filling of 815....and does it necessarily reduce the IED???


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

aussieby2016 said:


> guys any idea how much time it takes for grant of visa after filling of 815....and does it necessarily reduce the IED???


time may wary based on the assessment they might have completed before asking for the form 815. For me it took a little more than 4 weeks. 
For your medical history they reduce the IED to 6 months after the medicals were submitted.


----------



## Immiagent (Oct 5, 2016)

*how long ?*



msr83 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone here received grant after submission of Form 815 health declaration ?
> 
> I have submitted from 815 upon Co request.
> ...


Hi, My cousin was just requested to complete form 815 Health dec. 
I was just wondering, how long did it take after this form was submitted for Visa to be granted?

Hope to hear back soon.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

CO asked for 815 second time on 18th June and send accordingly. Anyone faced same situation?


----------



## Ismiya (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone or anyone know someone who has tb history, and got direct grant (without submitting form 815) ? or is it good front load form 815?


----------

